# Help and tips for inhand showing



## ScarletMkC (21 June 2018)

Hi, I'm completely new to showing both ridden and inhand. If anyone can help guide me with everything I need to know, buy and what category for inhand showing to be in. I'd be very grateful. I have a 3year old, friesian cross, she is black all over with 3 small white marking above the backs of her hooves. Last time I measured her she was 14.2hh. This will be her first showing as well as mine and I would prefer her to be bitless.
Go into as much detail as possible on what to wear, how to present myself and my horse, what categories I can do, how each category works when showing (the steps on what you have to do in the arena) and anything else I need to do
Thank you all in advanced.


----------



## LaurenBay (21 June 2018)

I would have a go at Novice in hand first of all, the judge will be more forgiving for any errors or mishaps  and they will be very clear in what they want you to do. 

Firstly I would practice trotting in hand and standing square. The Horse should be nicely forward but neither being dragged by the handler or dragging the handler along. Horse should be as straight as possible with handler at their shoulder.

Usually you would enter as a group and begin to lead around in walk, do not get too close to the others and allow yourself some room, circle away if needed. The judge will watch you all walk and then may ask you to trot in a group (usually for novice they would only want walk) then they will ask you to trot one by one. After this they will pull you in to a line, the handlers will then take turns presenting their Horse to the judge, the judge will look at the Horses confirmation (you will stand in front of the Horse for this) they will then ask you to move away from then and trot back, trot straight back at the jugde, they will move out of your way. Remember to turn the Horse away from you and not into you. You will then rejoin the line. Once all Horses have done their individual show you will be sent back out as a group to walk around, this is when the judge will call you in one by one to announce the winner.

Make sure the Horse is as well turned out as you can get, if the Horse has some white then use chalk to whiten these areas even more. 

For you I would wear lighter colored trousers to contrast your Horses black legs, a shirt and tie with a smart waistcoat and smart boots. wear your hair in a bun with a hairnet and wear a hat, a hat is not mandatory but I would wear one just in case. 

If this is your Horses first show you could always pop a green ribbon in the tail to let others know your Horse is young and inexperienced.


----------



## conniegirl (21 June 2018)

to tell you what classes we will realy need to see a photo of the horse.

3 yr olds tend to be bitted for the show ring inhand unless they are certain native breeds or arabs.

You will need to wear:
Hat (I strongly reccomend a navy velvet riding hat for youngsters as I've seen several people get blows to the head from over excited youngstock).
Hair in a bun for ladies
Shirt (generaly cream, yellow or blue)
Tie (not black or white, should work well with your jacket)
Tweed jacket (general green or brown with subtle overcheck is correct)
Brown leather gloves.
Light coloured trousers (chinos are quite useful here as are corduroys)
Boots or shoes that you can run in but are neat
short show cane (brown if you can)

Horse will completely depend on what class they go in.


----------



## Carlosmum (22 June 2018)

If it is possible, go to a show without your horse and watch a few classes first.  If not, then try not to enter the first class of the day so that you can watch others before you.  If you don't understand what to do ask the judge, most are very happy to offer advice and encouragement.  But do make sure pony will walk and trot beside you, there is no excuse for poor training even in the inexperienced.


----------



## mcnaughty (22 June 2018)

A Photo of him would be useful but I would expect from your description that you should trim him up (heels, throat, dock) Cut tail and plait.  Classes I would expect locally would be youngstock and best condition.

You will be asked to enter at walk, standing on his left side and make sure he is walking actively but not rushed and you are at his shoulder ALL THE TIME.  You will as a group be asked to stop at a corner and one by one you will be asked to trot around the arena and to the back of the group.  Don't just trot round to the end.  Trot a good distance but before you get to the back of the group stop your pony, check he is standing up square (adjust if necessary) by standing in front of him and once square nod to the judge and then walk to the rear of the group.  You will then be called into a lineup.  When it is your turn, walk your pony out (from his shoulder!) and stand him up square (doesn't have to be exactly square but absolutely no leg resting and you want to try to make sure he is showing a good amount of chest so no legs too close together).  Grab a piece of grass and try to get the pony to stretch his neck out and prick ears for you.  As the judge moves around behind you step to one side slightly so they can see the chest.  Then the judge will ask you to walk out and trot back.  so walk about 10-12 strides and turn RIGHT and back straight at the judge and straight on for a bit and then behind the lineup - keep going until you either get to your space or the judge stops looking at you and then return to the lineup.  Don't just let the pony slouch in the lineup - keep them stood up and behaving themselves!


----------



## mcnaughty (22 June 2018)

Oh and when you trot - keep the pony's head and neck straight and not bent round towards you.  If you have to run faster then run faster!


----------



## Hallo2012 (22 June 2018)

for a mare in youngstock you might get away with a filly slip but for an adult mare in hand she will need to be bitted i think-perhaps more experienced people can chime in. I only know welsh, not plaited!

as she's part bred i would expect her to need to be trimmed and plaited.

this is what i wear for showing a 3yo sec B stallion in hand. as far as running them up goes dont just run faster and faster, teach her to trot at YOUR speed and plan your warm up so she's listening, dont just turn up and go straight in.
i do lots of small trot/halt/walk/jog/small trot transitions with mine, the only time he runs at show trot speed is in the ring or else he anticipates and gets bigger and bigger then canters.

so lots of varying the speed, halts, maybe even some rein backs to get her to listen.

carry a small cane and you can use that to direct the head and neck straight and to visually push her round the corner with it so she doesnt lean in to you.


----------



## meleeka (22 June 2018)

A lot already covered but you may not know that you need to lead on the horses left. not how youd lead on a road to the right.


----------



## ScarletMkC (25 June 2018)

Great help guys, I have a lot of work to do because I have tried trotting her but she can get excited and thinks I can run with her when she gets faster and goes into canter and standing still is not her strong suit, she has fidgit feet and she's overly curious and friendly with every horse and human. I have trained her with a rope halter and neck rope is there a class that will accept her bitless as I don't thinks she native and defo not Arab - curious to why they allow certain breed to be bitless anyone know why?


----------



## conniegirl (25 June 2018)

ScarletMkC said:



			I don't thinks she native and defo not Arab - curious to why they allow certain breed to be bitless anyone know why?
		
Click to expand...

She is not a native, a native is a pure bred from one of the British native pony breeds.

It is tradition for the bridles, it is only some of the native breeds that are shown in halters. Normally welsh breeds.

As partbreds are shown to type I suspect yours is likely to be a hunter or riding club horse type they are shown in leather bridles.
At 3 traditionally most horses would have started the backing process and would have been bitted.


----------



## ScarletMkC (26 June 2018)

With her being part friesian I'm told by her breeder that friesians mature and develop later than other breeds it's normally 4-5years old till they are ready to be backed. Her sir's skeletal structure for fully fused and developed at age 4 I don't think he was backed till 5 years. Thanks for the info on the native breeds


----------



## Crackerz (26 June 2018)

ScarletMkC said:



			With her being part friesian I'm told by her breeder that friesians mature and develop later than other breeds it's normally 4-5years old till they are ready to be backed. Her sir's skeletal structure for fully fused and developed at age 4 I don't think he was backed till 5 years. Thanks for the info on the native breeds
		
Click to expand...

3 is still the traditional age to back whether you decide to or not, however I'd be starting the mouthing process much sooner rather than later, it does no harm if done correctly and is one less thing to think about when you DO come to back. Showing is traditional (& long may it stay that way!)


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (26 June 2018)

Crackerz said:



			Showing is traditional (& long may it stay that way!) 

Click to expand...

Hear hear!  I've took this season off but can't wait to get started with my new boy next year


----------



## Quadro (28 June 2018)

If she is running off then a bridle will help with that. Our 3 year old will be off to do sports horse in hand on Sat and she is bitted. Bitless is not acceptable in showing


----------



## conniegirl (28 June 2018)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			Hear hear!  I've took this season off but can't wait to get started with my new boy next year 

Click to expand...

I've been off for the last 2 years due to horse injury/illness, new pony arriving on sunday and I'm so excited!!! I'm hoping to get a few shows in august/September!


----------

